# Alabama State Finals: Sunday, Sept 28th in Boaz



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just an FYI to those who may want to attend:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-28-08ALv2.pdf

I figure I'll get there around 10am or so. Quite a few folks from the area coming out.

'd be a good opportunity to meet & greet folks. Hope to see some of you folks there.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll be there. Kirk will be competing that weekend too. I believe Aaron is coming down for it. It should be a nice showing...


----------

